# Cataracts Due to Medication



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone! I'd like to direct this thread to people who've had dogs with cataracts and vets/vets assistants, etc. A quick update: Dexter is doing well and recovered from his illness, although it was a slow process. While he was on medication, I noticed both of his eyes had a blue tint. I asked the vet if it was anything to be concerned about, and she said she didn't see a problem. Dexter was on Tramadol and Doxycycline for a couple weeks. During this time is when I noticed his eyes becoming cloudy. Both of his eyes now have a concentrated area in front of his pupil that looks like a cataract. He's almost 2 years old, and I'm afraid this problem is due to medicine. Has anyone seen this type of problem before? Can it be reversed with a supplement? I'd like to hear feedback before considering spending all kinds of money to take him to a specialist. I know it's not life threatening and he isn't in pain. I'm just frustrated how his sudden sickness was dealt with in general and now is reaping consequences of medication prescribed. Thanks!!! http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Get to a specialist! I had a Rottie Girl that became deaf from the medication (that was discovered later, and not by the vet that was prescribing it)!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never had a problem with tramadol but don't use it long term for the kids. Looking back at your posts could it have been caused by the dermaxx that he was on when he got the bloodshot eyes and was scratching them like crazy? I too would take him to a specialist...


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Good thought... it could've been the Deramaxx... Ugh... I'll probably call around tomorrow to see how much it costs to get into a specialist. I'm probably about 3 hours from the closest one... A road trip may be on the horizon.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Infections alone can cause Cataracts. I had a standard poodle whom developed Nutritional Punctate Cataracts in her eyes when she was fed Avoderm while she was pregnant. Once we got her one a better diet, the cataracts disappeared (verified by eye specialist).

Cataract - Animal Eye Care
Cataracts have many causes in dogs, and sometimes it is not possible to identify the cause of cataracts in affected patients.

Most cataracts in dogs are inherited and can occur at any age. The cataract may develop rapidly over weeks, or slowly over years, and occur in one or both eyes. Different breeds of dogs have different characteristics of cataract development. For example, cataracts in Bichon frise dogs tend to develop rapidly in early adulthood and usually involve the entire lens in both eyes. Mixed-breed dogs can also develop inherited cataracts.
The second-most common cause of cataracts in dogs is diabetes (diabetes mellitus). 75% of diabetic dogs will develop blinding cataracts within the first year of being diabetic. Often, the cataracts form very shortly after the dog becomes diabetic. See the accompanying article, Cataracts, Blindness, and Diabetic Dogs. Diabetic cataracts develop VERY fast—often overnight—in dogs, and they are a medical and surgical emergency.
The third most common cause of cataracts in dogs is a toxic reaction in the lens—the lens is “sick”, due to some other ocular disease or (much less commonly) due to a drug reaction. These are called “toxic cataracts”. Toxic cataracts caused by ocular disease are quite common in dogs, and are caused by: 1) retinal degeneration, especially Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)—see Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) in Dogs ; 2) uveitis (intraocular inflammation) of any cause, including trauma; and 3) secondary to glaucoma (increased intraocular pressure) of any cause—see Glaucoma.
A special type of cataract occurs in dogs in which the lens capsule is ruptured due to trauma. The trauma can be penetrating (such as a cat claw injury or pellet gun injury) or a severe blow to the eye that results in lens capsular rupture. The lens contents leak out through the hole in the capsule and cause both cataract and a severe immune-mediated reactive uveitis; the uveitis does not usually “peak” in severity until 2–3 weeks AFTER the injury occurred. It is not always apparent that the lens capsule has ruptured; often, by the time this is diagnosed it is too late to save the eye and the eye needs to be removed. Thus, it is prudent to seek immediate medical attention for ANY injury to your dog’s eye. Lens capsules can also rupture if the lens swells, causing the capsule to stretch and split open. This can happen in diabetic dogs and in some types of inherited cataracts that rapidly form.
Cataracts can also develop due to nutritional deficiencies in dogs, such as orphan puppies on an artificial milk-replacer diet. These are called nutritional cataracts, and they often will improve as the puppy matures.
Dogs also can develop cataracts with age (often after 8 years of life). However, age-related cataracts in dogs are usually small and do not significantly interfere with vision.
There are many other potential causes of cataracts in dogs, such as birth defects, radiation (usually from prolonged radiation therapy for cancer of the head), infection, etc. but discussion of these causes is beyond the scope of this review article.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is completely off topic, but have heard rumors around our hosp that Posatex can cause deafness.


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Cprcheetah- What did you add to the diet? Do you remember how long it took to see a change? I saw that article too... it was a little overwhelming for me. I guess I was just wanting to know any suggestions I can try before spending the big dollars...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

At the time (like early early 2000) I switched her to Eukanuba diet (before I knew better) and it took several months I believe about 6 to recover. I have read it is due to an Arginine deficiency?

Nutritional Cataracts

Dog Tip: Dog Tip: Vitamins Says that:
B-2 Deficiency can cause them as well

Cataracts

Pat Lazarus states the B-15 eye drops used twice daily "will dissolve most early cataracts," and about 30% of advanced ones.
Lazarus recommends vitamin E and selenium in addition, and stresses the need for a preservative-free diet.
Wendell Belfield recommends high amounts of vitamin C, plus E (300 IU for a large dog), selenium (50 mcg), and vitamin A (20,000 IU a day).
Optimal treatment is begun intramuscularly (by injection) and continued at home by mouth.
Anitra Frazier uses 250 mg of vitamin C per meal for cats, with 100 IU vitamin E a day for 2 weeks (at that time, reduce to 400 IU of E per week); she also stresses a high quality diet with the daily supplements.


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

I haven't been able to find the B-15 eye drops anywhere. Do you know if maybe they're under a different name? I've been feeding more liver, which he loves!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

On December 20, 1998, Linda B. Lipe wrote: 

I have never looked for them, but here's what I found.....look for DMG Drops at a health food store.
Muffin Pet Diabetes Support Group - Canine Blindness On December 20, 1998, Linda B. Lipe wrote: " Max developed cataracts very suddenly and went stone blind. I gave him large oral doses of glutathione (an antioxidant) and the cataracts have partially reversed. I am going to try the vitamin E, also. I have never used it in the eyes long term. Glutathione drops have been reported in Europe to reverse cataracts in people. Vitamin B-15 was "downgraded" from vitamin status because all they could determine it did, in drop form, was reverse cataracts in dogs. It is obtainable from health food store in B vitamin section as food substance "DMG" (not vitamin). I have not yet tried glutathione drops or DMG drops, but Max's sight went from blind to perfectly functional. I don't think he could get a driver's license, but that's OK."


----------

